
Milo.com acquired, joins the eBay family - jaybol
http://milo.com/blog/milo-com-joins-the-ebay-family/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Multiple sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1963247> \- milo.com (this one)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1963126> \- vator.tv

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1963125> \- techcrunch.com

No doubt we'll see more as all the usual suspects pick up the story.

